# cdrecord not working anymore

## Tyir

Hi,

I can't seem to burn cds anymore. Not sure how long it has been like this.

```

zeta-root:uname -a

Linux zeta 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 #1 Sun Oct 9 17:59:18 EDT 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

```

zeta-root:cdrecord -v dev=/dev/hdc -scanbus                                     

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.13-gentoo-r3

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

scsidev: '/dev/hdc'

devname: '/dev/hdc'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

SCSI buffer size: 64512

scsibus1:

        1,0,0   100) 'HL-DT-ST' 'RW/DVD GCC-4521B' '1.00' Removable CD-ROM

        1,1,0   101) *

        1,2,0   102) *

        1,3,0   103) *

        1,4,0   104) *

        1,5,0   105) *

        1,6,0   106) *

        1,7,0   107) *

```

Seems ok, right?

```

zeta-root:cdrecord -v dev=/dev/hdc:1,0,0 /home/kaplowr/install-x86-minimal-2005.1.iso 

cdrecord: No write mode specified.

cdrecord: Asuming -tao mode.

cdrecord: Future versions of cdrecord may have different drive dependent defaults.

cdrecord: Continuing in 5 seconds...

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.13-gentoo-r3

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

scsidev: '/dev/hdc:1,0,0'

devname: '/dev/hdc'

scsibus: 1 target: 0 lun: 0

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

SCSI buffer size: 64512

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'HL-DT-ST'

Identifikation : 'RW/DVD GCC-4521B'

Revision       : '1.00'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-ROM.

Current: 0x0000

Profile: 0x000A 

Profile: 0x0009 

Profile: 0x0008 

Profile: 0x0002 

Profile: 0x0010 

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-2 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

Track 01: data    59 MB        

Total size:       68 MB (06:44.38) = 30329 sectors

Lout start:       68 MB (06:46/29) = 30329 sectors

cdrecord: Success. test unit ready: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  00 00 00 00 00 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 02 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 3A 00 00 00

Sense Key: 0x2 Not Ready, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x3A Qual 0x00 (medium not present) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

cmd finished after 0.000s timeout 40s

cdrecord: No disk / Wrong disk!

```

This happens with any blank cd. The drive IS able to read cds/dvds.

Any ideas?

This https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=117445&highlight=2+6+burner is the only reference to this error I could find on the forums, and the problem was an old kernel...

----------

## talles

I got something similar the other day, wasted four blank CDs before figuring out a solution for it.  I'm not really sure what triggered it, but it was the first time I'd tried to burn CDs after recompiling my system with gcc 3.4.  In my case, the culprit seemed to be this line:

```
Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.
```

I specified the device using dev=ATAPI:1,0,0 syntax and it worked fine for me.

----------

## Tyir

no, i tried that...

```

zeta-root:cdrecord -v dev=ATAPI:1,0,0 /home/kaplowr/install-x86-minimal-2005.1.iso 

cdrecord: No write mode specified.

cdrecord: Asuming -tao mode.

cdrecord: Future versions of cdrecord may have different drive dependent defaults.

cdrecord: Continuing in 5 seconds...

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.13-gentoo-r3

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

scsidev: 'ATAPI:1,0,0'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: 1 target: 0 lun: 0

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.

Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

```

and

```

zeta-root:cdrecord -v --dev=ATAPI -scanbus

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.13-gentoo-r3

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

scsidev: 'ATAPI'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.

Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

```

----------

## blidside

I've got a similar problem 

```

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

cdrecord: Cannot allocate memory. WARNING: Cannot do mlockall(2).

cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

cdrecord: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler

cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().

cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

scsidev: '/dev/hdd'

devname: '/dev/hdd'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

SCSI buffer size: 64512

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

TOC Type: 0 = CD-DA

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 1

Vendor_info    : '_NEC    '

Identifikation : 'NR-7900A        '

Revision       : '1.23'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc CD-RW.

Current: 0x0009

Profile: 0x000A 

Profile: 0x0009 (current)

Profile: 0x0008 (current)

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-2 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96R RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 1234944 = 1206 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

cdrecord: Drive needs to reload the media to return to proper status.

cdrecord: Cannot get next writable address for 'invisible' track.

cdrecord: This means that we are checking recorded media.

cdrecord: This media cannot be written in streaming mode anymore.

cdrecord: If you like to write to 'preformatted' RW media, try to blank the media first.

cdrecord: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler

cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().

cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

   4 seconds.   3 seconds.   2 seconds.   1 seconds.   0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

BURN-Free is OFF.

Turning BURN-Free on

Performing OPC...

Sending CUE sheet...

cdrecord: Success. read track info: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  52 01 00 00 00 FF 00 00 1C 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 24 00 00 C0

Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x24 Qual 0x00 (invalid field in cdb) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) error refers to command part, bit ptr 0 (not valid) field ptr 0

resid: 28

cmd finished after 0.001s timeout 240s

cdrecord: Cannot get next writable address for 'invisible' track.

cdrecord: This means that we are checking recorded media.

cdrecord: This media cannot be written in streaming mode anymore.

cdrecord: If you like to write to 'preformatted' RW media, try to blank the media first.

SAO startsec: 0

Writing lead-in...

Lead-in write time:    7.955s

cdrecord: Success. write_g1: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  2A 00 FF FF FF 6A 00 00 1B 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 02 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 30 00 00 00

Sense Key: 0x2 Not Ready, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x30 Qual 0x00 (incompatible medium installed) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

resid: 63504

cmd finished after 0.001s timeout 200s

Writing pregap for track 4 at -150

write track pad data: error after 0 bytes

BFree: 1385 K BSize: 1385 K

Starting new track at sector: 0

cdrecord: Success. write_g1: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  2A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 1B 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 02 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 30 00 00 00

Sense Key: 0x2 Not Ready, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x30 Qual 0x00 (incompatible medium installed) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

resid: 63504

cmd finished after 0.001s timeout 200s

cdrecord: A write error occured.

cdrecord: Please properly read the error message above.

write track data: error after 0 bytes

Writing  time:   12.978s

Average write speed 711.6x.

Fixating...

Fixating time:    0.009s

cdrecord: fifo had 64 puts and 1 gets.

BURN-Free was never needed.

cdrecord: fifo was 0 times empty and 0 times full, min fill was 100%.

```

It worked *okay* with 2.6.14, I notice it complains about 2.6.15 at the top of the output.

----------

## Corax

Same problem here.

----------

## emdej

I've the same problem. I tried with 2 recorders. Recording with nero fails too.

----------

## infirit

Does it work when you try to burn as root?

```
su -c "cdrecord many options...."
```

----------

## Corax

My solution was to downgrade cdrecord to a stable version.

----------

## emdej

I tried only as root, I always try things as root at first and then, if it works, I try to use it as user. cdrecord had worked for me some time ago, but I didn't use it long, and now I tried to record sth and found that it doesn't work  :Sad: 

I use stable version 2.01.01_alpha07, so downgrading to stable is impossible  :Wink: 

----------

## linumik

Any solution to this?

----------

## emdej

 *linumik wrote:*   

> Any solution to this?

 

I set DMA mode for hdc and hdd to mdma2 and recorded 2 CDs, but I'm not sure if it is ok now.

----------

